

Ask HN: EU citizen against right-to-be-forgotten - krisoft

Here on HN we often hear advice on how a US citizen can write to their congressional representative.<p>I&#x27;m a citizen of a EU member country. I have a very strong opinion on the right-to-be-forgotten madness.  Every time I read about the rulings I feel like I&#x27;m represented by jokers. Does anyone know what way could I rally against it? Whom should I write to? Any suggestion or advise would be very welcome.
======
ht_th
At
[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meps/en/map.html](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meps/en/map.html)
you'll be able to find a representative to contact. For more detailed
information you can have a look at
[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/aboutparliament/en/00b3f21266/...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/aboutparliament/en/00b3f21266/At-
your-service.html;jsessionid=93420604110D66F63384AC289207923B.node1)

Of course, although I believe they have to react, chances are you get a reply
from one of their aides.

------
joeclark77
I think the whole point of the EU is that they don't have to listen to the
opinions of the peasants, no? I suggest working in your own country for
independence from the EU.

